# [x11-keymap] mappage recalcitrant après reboot

## cinzilla

Bonjour à tous et toutes

Suite à ma précédente péripétie, j'ai du réinstaller en bonne et due forme. Il me reste un problème. 

Avant startx ma locale est bien configuré.

```
C

C.utf8

fr_FR.utf8

POSIX

```

mais une fois sous x la configuration revient en us à chaque reboot, et ce malgrès 

```
localectl set-x11-keymap fr

```

J'ai testé avec un nouvel utilisateur, un autre dm/wm rien à faire. Chose à noter si au demarrage de x (donc avec clavier us) j'interroge localectl status on me retourne

```
   System Locale: LANG=fr_FR.utf8

       VC Keymap: fr

      X11 Layout: fr

```

Je ne comprends plus rien merci de votre aide compatissante

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Regarde le contenu du fichier généré dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.

Que dit Xorg dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## cinzilla

pour le contenu de 00-keyboard.conf (generé automatiquement par systemd)

```
   # Written by systemd-localed(8), read by systemd-localed and Xorg. It's

# probably wise not to edit this file manually. Use localectl(1) to

# instruct systemd-localed to update it.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "system-keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

Et le log de xorg

```
https://bin.infini.fr/?90fbdafe2e758bd9#79XXKNyja7sWWSpAmppgBbsDXmQyHEqbkh7vpNYRdYN9
```

----------

## netfab

 *cinzilla wrote:*   

> Chose à noter si au demarrage de x (donc avec clavier us) j'interroge localectl status on me retourne
> 
> ```
>    System Locale: LANG=fr_FR.utf8
> 
> ...

 

Parce que localectl lit directement ces infos depuis le fichier généré dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais une fois sous x la configuration revient en us à chaque reboot
> 
> 

 

Dans le fichier de log de Xorg, tu as au début :

```

[    30.972] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

```

Tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme :

```

[    32.238] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    32.238] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

```

Actuellement ton xorg ne lit aucun des fichiers de configuration dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.

Regarde s'il n'y a pas un problème de droits.

----------

## cinzilla

Je ne vois rien de délirant

```
cinzilla@workstation ~> ls -la /etc/X11/

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   68 26 déc.  13:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2556 27 déc.  10:56 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1192 26 déc.  10:25 chooser.sh

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   24 27 déc.  07:15 Sessions

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   50 26 déc.  10:26 xinit

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   32 27 déc.  07:58 xorg.conf.d

cinzilla@workstation ~> ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 311 26 déc.  13:36 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf

```

----------

